# New Clara Amplification 18 watt TMB



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Just took possession of this fine amp, incredible.
Every Clara I hear gets better and better, couldn't let this one get away.
This one has the perfect blend of clean and grind for my style of playing and should also be plenty loud for any live stuff I do. Perfect with a Tele as well as a Les Paul. Gretsch sounds pretty great through this amp as well.
Nice one Kieth!
This amp is somewhat responsible for my deciding to downsize extremely.
Many fine boutique and vintage amps, most in near mint condition, are for sale from Calgary. Quite a few pedals and speakers etc as well.

Great site btw, looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is there a web site for clara amps/keith?


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

www.claramps.com


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

voxworld said:


> Many fine boutique and vintage amps, most in near mint condition, are for sale from Calgary. Quite a few pedals and speakers etc as well.



Would you mind telling where exactly? 
been interested in looking around town, but don't really know where to look. thanks!

btw, congrats on your new amp!
was is custom made for you?


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd be interested in the Victoria....you know which one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Kevin,

Please list your stuff for sale in the "For Sale" forum. We want to try and keep all the other forum sections free of Classified Adds.


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeff, will do, thx.

Erikm5150, It wasn't custom made for me, but I wouldn't have asked for anything different. It had my name written all over it. I'm just selling privately, I'll list a few items in the classified.

Drift_boat, John's sniffing around that one as well, that's the one I was thinking I'd probably hang to till the bitter end, but it's all up for grabs at this point...


----------

